# Office bands



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

I've been reading about office bands. Are the Staples bands here in the U.K. any good? Thanks . Harry


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Office bands are a good entry point. I would always recommend getting one's that are as thick as you can and making sure that you stretch them well before you chain them together and attach them to your slingshot/catapult.


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

dannytsg said:


> Office bands are a good entry point. I would always recommend getting one's that are as thick as you can and making sure that you stretch them well before you chain them together and attach them to your slingshot/catapult.


Thanks. Have you tried the Staples bands Danny ?


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Not tried the staples bands myself but I normally take our bands from the office here as we have them delivered. Like I say they are a good starting point but I would always recommend looking on eBay for some tubing or theraband as for what you pay for a box of bands you could get some nice theraband off eBay for your slingshot.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

The staples brand is fine. Most people use the #64 bands, and chain them together. I am sure Charles will have the most knowledgeable input. About office bands


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello HB,

Office bands vary considerably in the amount of latex they contain. I do not have experience with the Staples brand sold in GB ... if it is the same as the Staples brand sold here in Canada, then they are all right, but not as good as Alliance Sterling. These days, many folks report an allergy to latex (I am allergic to allergies), so many places are selling non-latex or low latex bands. These are generally crap.

There is a tremendous amount of information on office rubber bands on the forum. Just use the search function and search for "office", and that should get you started. If you have trouble, just get back to me.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

rule number one - if you see rubber bands and think,"i wonder if itll work for a slingshot?", just put it on your slingshot and shoot away.


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks all, Harry


----------



## quemado (May 10, 2013)

I have good luck with Staples bands. I bought some Alliance from another store, and I think they are pretty old. They are breaking easily. It is probably a matter of buying where office people actually shop. They won't waste their money on bad bands either.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Like Charles said latex percentage is key, I know people who use nothing but office bands...I personelly use 107's almost exclusively on my bean shooters.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I use alliance rubber bands as we can make them the strength we require, plus they are available and cheap.


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, Harry


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Alliance sterling 107s baby!! Charles and henry inspired me to try them and I love them, still shooting my first set, 
At this rate, I'm concerned that the rest of the box might go bad while in storage ( plastic bag sealed, room temp)


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Adirondack Kyle said:


> Alliance sterling 107s baby!! Charles and henry inspired me to try them and I love them, still shooting my first set,
> At this rate, I'm concerned that the rest of the box might go bad while in storage ( plastic bag sealed, room temp)


Then send some to me! We can't get them here :-(


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm behind on Some of my mailing duties, some time next month I'll put together something


----------

